# Please Identify these bottles that I found today



## pcmjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Walking along the Mohawk River in Upstate NY today after Hurricane Irene, I found these two bottles.  Can you identify these and tell me if there is any value to them?


----------



## pcmjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is the bottom of that ketchup bottle.


----------



## pcmjr (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the second bottle.


----------



## pcmjr (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the bottom of the second bottle.


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2011)

Well the first bottle is self explaning on the bottom..."blue label ketchup" .has the owen/illinois mark also on the bottom which dates it  the earliest 1929 ...probanly from the 1930s or a litte newer as it has a screw top and not a cork top...value..really nothing to most all collectors...

 The second bottle has the same mark on the bottle so about the same age and again no value really...with the ribs showing I guess it had something in it that would poison a person as ribs,x'es, and other things were put on poison bottles so if a person could not see cause of no eye sight or poor eyesight..or dark..the person could feel the ribs etc and know it had poison in it.

 Wish I had better news but..hey they are old..just don't have the things going for it to be worth  much of nothing...Looks like  wherever these came from  they might be a dump some where close by of that age [20-30s etc] If you could find the dump might find something nice plus might can dig deeper and find older stuff as sometimes a dump would be used for years..layers on layers over the years!HOPE THIS HELPS A LITTLE!!


  WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Curt,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for bringing your bottles.

 Blue Label Ketchup was a product of the Curtice Brothers (Simeon and Edgar) Co. from Rochecter. "Curtice Brothers was a large ketchup and preserves producing firm that began just after the Civil War and continued until at least the late 1960s." From.




From.

 Ketchup bottles of this era (1930) don't get much respect, and don't have much dollar value. I've never dug this style of Curtice Ketchup, and am guessing that this bottle was introduced about that time.

 There are several references to Curtice Brothers and others in the seminal work Pure Ketchup: a history of America's national condiment. They started their decline after the infamous Benzoate of Soda war.




From.


----------

